
Author Brian Shul on Piloting the SR-71 – Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory - usermac
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=brian+shul+lawence+livermore&&view=detail&mid=3F5CB67FA93A1CD19F0D3F5CB67FA93A1CD19F0D&&FORM=VRDGAR
======
sombragris
I would suggest to tag this content as video.

